

Prison Architect - Alpha Launch - lawn
http://www.introversion.co.uk/prisonarchitect/

======
lawn
Might be the fastest 50$ I've ever spent. There are too few good tycoon style
games nowadays and this one seems really promising. Get this: "Inspired by
Dungeon Keeper, Theme Hospital and Dwarf Fortress". Glorious (I hope)!

~~~
ZoFreX
And from the same devs that brought us Uplink, Darwinia, and Defcon.
Definitely a no-brainer purchase for me, too!

~~~
Pwntastic
Yep. I have a bit of a soft spot for Introversion

